# The biggest urban expanse-- The japanese cities



## silly thing (Aug 9, 2004)

I post different metropolitan with the same height (270km) to compare their size, and the winner is obvious

*Osaka, Nagoya and Kyoto of Japan*









*Tokyo*









*Kita-Kyushu and Fukuoka, Japan*









*New York*









*Los Angeles*









*Chicago*









*Sao Paulo*









*Hong Kong, Shenzhen and Guangzhou*









*Paris*









*London*









*Seoul*









*Shanghai*


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Looks like Shanghai is pretty huge as well.


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

Tokyo is very massive.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

One thing are Japanese cities, they're mostly built around the coasts. I think it has to do with the geographical settings.


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

What is that river on Shanghai pic?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Mosaic said:


> What is that river on Shanghai pic?


That must be The Yangtze River


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

Oh! Thanks, Wanch.


----------



## grachtengordeldier (Mar 7, 2006)

Are they really on the same scale?


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

grachtengordeldier said:


> Are they really on the same scale?


yes


----------



## silly thing (Aug 9, 2004)

grachtengordeldier said:


> Are they really on the same scale?


yes , u can check it in nasa world wind


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

silly thing said:


> *Tokyo*


Only Tokyo? How about *Tokyo, Kawasaki, Yokohama and Chiba*


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

Those cities are connected, aren't they?


----------



## silly thing (Aug 9, 2004)

WANCH said:


> Only Tokyo? How about *Tokyo, Kawasaki, Yokohama and Chiba*


well they are all in the satelilite pic, i'd call them tokyo metropolitan or greater tokyo


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Mosaic said:


> Those cities are connected, aren't they?


They are. Even Tokyo are a group of cities forming one large megalopolis.


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

Cool thread. Chicago and LA seem slightly disproportioned though.


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

WANCH said:


> They are. Even Tokyo are a group of cities forming one large megalopolis.


Got it, thanks, Wanch.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I think one of the reason for this is Japan has limited land so most Japanese cities tend to be big and also alot from the countryside had moved to urban areas as well.


----------



## okletsgo (Jun 2, 2006)

The one thing you have to remember with these satalite maps is that the colour of buildings and the land around them varies from county to country and even within countries.Some cities contrast a lot with their surroundings in a satalite image and some don't, so it difficult to get a true idea of scale.










these are images of tokyo and London both near there outskirts, and with a similiar area of undeveloped land.Notice how there are a lot of light coloured buildings in Tokyo and that they contrast a lot with the undeveloped land, while in London the building are much daker and there are trees lining the streets, when you zoom out it is hard to make out the buildings, in fact on those maps posted above you can't see this area at all.


----------



## jtownman (Jan 31, 2003)

The point is. If you have never been to tokyo....you just dont know. There is NO difference from Kawasaki, Tokyo, and Yokohoma. Not even a break in development. Tokyo is huge.


----------



## Nick (Sep 13, 2002)

Every time I travel to London(regularly for my job) or New York(Only twice in the past 4 years) I feel like I'm in a resort.Tokyo and Osaka to a lesser degree are insane.Not just in size but in intensity.There is more happening in one building on a Tokyo street than a whole district in New York.


----------



## Nick (Sep 13, 2002)

okletsgo said:


> The one thing you have to remember with these satalite maps is that the colour of buildings and the land around them varies from county to country and even within countries.Some cities contrast a lot with their surroundings in a satalite image and some don't, so it difficult to get a true idea of scale.
> 
> 
> 
> these are images of tokyo and London both near there outskirts, and with a similiar area of undeveloped land.Notice how there are a lot of light coloured buildings in Tokyo and that they contrast a lot with the undeveloped land, while in London the building are much daker and there are trees lining the streets, when you zoom out it is hard to make out the buildings, in fact on those maps posted above you can't see this area at all.


Dont even bother.

Tokyo is so much bigger.Trust me


----------



## Spooky873 (Mar 2, 2005)

im sure he knows, hes just making a point. you arent allowed to point that out around here?

not everything is black and white folks.


----------



## Spooky873 (Mar 2, 2005)

@ okletsgo: its probably better to use satellite pics with lights, like at night time.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Nick said:


> Every time I travel to London(regularly for my job) or New York(Only twice in the past 4 years) I feel like I'm in a resort.Tokyo and Osaka to a lesser degree are insane.Not just in size but in intensity.There is more happening in one building on a Tokyo street than a whole district in New York.


It depends where you at.


----------



## tigerboy (Jun 7, 2006)

Spooky873 said:


> im sure he knows, hes just making a point. you arent allowed to point that out around here?
> 
> not everything is black and white folks.


Agreed Spooky. Everyone accepts Tokyo is bigger. That is a fact but what is being pointed out is that the difference is size is not a great as is indicated by aereal NASA shots which underplay the "rusticated' London, Paris and to an extent NY burbs.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

tigerboy said:


> Agreed Spooky. Everyone accepts Tokyo is bigger. That is a fact but what is being pointed out is that the difference is size is not a great as is indicated by aereal NASA shots which underplay the "rusticated' London, Paris and to an extent NY burbs.


It's not just Tokyo. Again, it includes neighboring cities like Yokohama or Chiba forming that urban area.


----------



## Spooky873 (Mar 2, 2005)

using NASA's night photos from space wouldnt be a bad idea would it? somehow getting them to scale and them comparing. this is urban expanse, which doesnt necessarily mean biggest population wins. there arent any rules set in stone, and the boswash megalopolis is purely by definition an urban expanse in itself, claiming over thousands of square miles, **** population.

there are other megalopolises in the world i know of but dont know their names, so compare them. whoever takes up the most land area wins, does it not? i know that one in europe is pretty big. are these not urban expanses? thats what should be discussed.


----------



## EtherealMist (Jul 26, 2005)

Nick said:


> Every time I travel to London(regularly for my job) or New York(Only twice in the past 4 years) I feel like I'm in a resort.Tokyo and Osaka to a lesser degree are insane.Not just in size but in intensity.There is more happening in one building on a Tokyo street than a whole district in New York.



What the hell part of new york were you in?


----------



## Spooky873 (Mar 2, 2005)

okay, its obvious that london and parts of nyc arent as dense as tokyo, but i think youre overstating shit. my house is as dense as some places in tokyo and nyc when i throw a fuckin house party, so what? density is just density.


----------



## okletsgo (Jun 2, 2006)

Nick said:


> Dont even bother.
> 
> Tokyo is so much bigger.Trust me


I dont recall making any claim to the contrary.

The difference is just not as marked as those images make it seem.

this is london with the urban areas pasted on to scale









and this is the real extent of osaka nagoya around half the grey area is infact not urban it is just the way the terrain has come out in the picture









as we're learning with all these comparison threads is that its not easy to compare, different countries measure differently, and images need interperating too.


----------



## silly thing (Aug 9, 2004)

okletsgo said:


> I dont recall making any claim to the contrary.
> 
> The difference is just not as marked as those images make it seem.
> 
> ...


i found out something in google

this is the urban realm of london u hv posted 









i randomly get A point within the urban area and enlarge it, that is...









and the this is nagoya, remind u claimed that the realm like B and C are not urban









B









C









and the map of C, u can see that this defintely not rural since there is full urban facilities like schools (8 schools i have found), fire station, indusrtial area, commerical companies' offices, sport courts.....how come a rural area is full these stuffs?









so if A can be considered as urban, y not B and C


----------



## silly thing (Aug 9, 2004)

i think u would get a clear picture of the fact from this post


Riton said:


> Population density map of Japan. The maroon, red, orange areas are urban. Yellow and yellow-green areas are borderline. Green and blue areas are non-urban.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spooky873 (Mar 2, 2005)

is there a name for the urban expanse in Japan?


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

Neo-Tokyo


----------



## Spooky873 (Mar 2, 2005)

hmmmmmmmm, and what are the dimensions?


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

silly thing, now you are just bullshitting.
That area on the sat pic is not urban Nagoya.
If those pics and map indeed correspond to those dots, it is because there happens to be a town there.
Guess what, there are towns all around London too.

Yes Japan cities are denser and more extensive, but don't exaggerate!


----------



## silly thing (Aug 9, 2004)

SHiRO said:


> silly thing, now you are just bullshitting.
> That area on the sat pic is not urban Nagoya.
> If those pics and map indeed correspond to those dots, it is because there happens to be a town there.
> Guess what, there are towns all around London too.
> ...


wow ur mouth is smelly, go to see it by ur ass eye

okletsgo drew up the urban area of nagoya









see this









am I wrong????


----------



## silly thing (Aug 9, 2004)

just go to google and see it urself, and u'd understand


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

These are some maps I and some others made awhile back. They are pretty comparable and definately the same scale.

Osaka









London











Just see the red area as build up area. It doesn't say anything about density.


----------



## silly thing (Aug 9, 2004)

SHiRO said:


> These are some maps I and some others made awhile back. They are pretty comparable and definately the same scale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dunno where did u get these pics, anyway, there is nagoya here, do u know what is the city i refer to? im not talking osaka
then these things can prove that im bullshitting?


----------



## Jayplay (Dec 8, 2007)

here I found an interesting comparison of Tokyo vs Madrid AND Barcelona


on this website: http://www.kirainet.com/english/tokyo-size-compared-with-madrid-and-barcelona/


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

^^ Is that urban area or metrololitan area?


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

^^Must be a fraction of the metro area.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Jayplay said:


> here I found an interesting comparison of Tokyo vs Madrid AND Barcelona
> 
> 
> on this website: http://www.kirainet.com/english/tokyo-size-compared-with-madrid-and-barcelona/


I would not be surprised. Most European cities are not that large compared to Asian ones.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

I like how massive Tokyo is, its a properly _urban _expanse, not a suburban expanse.


----------

